# Vanguard Buck of the Year Contest - ENTER HERE!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Attention OGF Hunters!!​ 
OGF has teamed up with Vanguard, a global leader in high-quality photo-video accessories and sporting optics to bring you the Vanguard Buck of the Year Contest! Your bagged buck this season could win you a free pair of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 waterproof binoculars (a $299 value) courtesy of Vanguard. This is a contest exclusive to OGF and OGF members, so lets see those big bucks!​ 
*Contest Details*​

The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
Any bucks entered must be from the current season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)​
Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.​
You must post a photo of the Buck in this thread including details (date/location/etc) of the kill. Picutres must be on OGF (no external links please)​
You must be an OGF member in good standing to enter.​
Only one entry per member​
Contest runs until midnight Feb 5th, 2012​
*Voting Details*



A voting thread will be posted with all entry names after Feb 5th, 2012
Only one vote per member
Members voting must have a minimum of 10 posts
You cannot vote for yourself
OGF staff are not eligible. (although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)​

*Prize Details*



Prize will be awarded to the entry with the most number of votes
Prize has no cash value
Prize will be one (1) brand new set of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 binoculars.









Good luck to everyone, and for more information about Vanguard and their products (including the prize) please visit their site at​ 
http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/os/home.html​


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice prize. Good luck to all the entry's


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

September, 25th 2011, Tuscarawas County, Ohio
It was Sunday morning, the second day of ohio bow season. It was my first morning sit of the year. The morning started out slow, but began to heat up after 9a.m.! 
The night before (Saturday night) i had some action of two bucks sparring out in a alfafa field, probably high 140's low 150's. I Filmed these two deer and got some good footage until camera light became to low. I thought about setting up on these two in the morning but i knew there were bigger deer in the area. 
I settled in about 45 minutes before daylight. I had to get many things ready like my camera arm, sony camera, ect. I didnt see any deer until about 8:30 a.m. when a couple of does at a distance came through. 8:45a.m. i saw a small 8 point rubbing a small sapling. 9:00a.m. i see a smaller tree shaking in the distance, it was him! I got the camera on this brute and i knew right away this deer was a shooter. He was massive, big bodied, probably a 4 year old. At this point the deer was 85 yards out rubbing trees like he was king of the area. He actually snapped one of the small trees and you can hear it on video! The buck took nearly 35 minutes to make it close enough to where i could take a shot. He rubbed 4 saplings while cautiously walking in. Every few minutes he would lift his head up and smell the air. Talk about nerves! This deer had me shaking! Finally, the buck makes it 35 yards, standing broadside. I drew back and release the carbon axis arrow. The deer whirls left and the arrow tucks right behind his shoulder. After viewing the footage the arrow was sticking out about 10 inches, so i got good penetration, we waited 3 hours and went tracking. We tracked this deer nearly 200 yards until we stumbled upon him. Alive!! Yes, we jumped him..what a sick feeling in the gut. Im sure you've all had that feeling at one point in your hunting career. I knew he wasnt going far because he just trotted over the hill, stumbling. We waited until the evening and went back out and found him! Talk about going from a low to a hugh high! 
The buck ended up green scoring 162" with 20 in. inside spread. He had 5 1/4in mass measurements between his 2's and 3's. He field dressed 201lbs. One of my earliest bucks ever and my first self-filmed big buck kill! The video is being edited and will appear in our 2011 "Cornfed Outdoors" video productions. Good luck to the other OGF'ers! Shoot some studs!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome buck and great story!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for starting this off, and congrats on a sweet buck. Great read and pics!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

October 1st. My first day out for the 2011 season. And I was hopping a buck that We had been getting on trail cam would come in but that wasnt the case. I seen nothing but rack and body out of the corner of my eye and got excited as the mature buck turned my way. Walking by at 20 yards I let the arrow fly he went forty yards and fell over!! Fist compound kill in my career !!!















He was 301 lbs before being gutted! 


<-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Well this is not the biggest buck you will ever see but damn is he unique. It all started at 5pm on 10-18 when he comes up from a ravine in the bottom. I could tell he was a buck just not sure how big he was. I had him broad side under a tree that is bent down like a catopault at 30 yards but could not see his head to inspect his head gear. I decided to pass and as soon as he stepped out I got a better look at him and was a little upset. I knew he was not huge but I could tell he was pretty neat looking. I have a rule as to not pass up what I would shoot on the last day on any other day. I have just started to select harvest my bucks as it has always been brown is down for me. Anyway he fed his way up the path to the apple orchard and was gone. A few minutes later I hear him coming down the path on a dead sprint. He stopped right in front of me at ten yards!!!! I really got a good look at him and determined I had to shoot. I knocked the saftey off and he heard it and looked right at me. I placed the cross hair right behind the shoulder and squeezed. He dipped down a bit but I knew the shot was a tad high but a lethal one. I waited a half hour climbed down and placed an arrow where he was standing when i shot. Went home loaded up the wheeler and got my buddy and returned at dusk. We started milling around and found some blood but not much. By now it was dark so we decided to back out and come back in the morning. What a night I did not sleep a lick and was sick about it all night. Well we made some phone calls and assembled the troops and started our search at daylight. We found the arrow right off the bat and it was not looking good. It was snapped litterally an inch and a half from the broadhead with no blood at all on the shaft. Now I started secong guessing myself thinking a shoulder puched him. So we searched till 11 and decided to call it quits thinking i shoulder punched himand he was still alive. When we were walking up the path my buddy goes do you see that on the hill. Sure enough it was his whit belly laying up there . My shot was higher then I thought it hit right where the rib cage connects to the spine. I learned several lessons on this adventure with the biggest being always trust your intsincts. I knew I seen I hit him what I thought was a touch high, and just because you get poor penetration dont think the deer is not dead. The rage did its job.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am finally getting around to be able to post the entire story of this hunt, I am very excited to share this with everyone. On October 8 the land owner of the farm that I hunt, who is also a close friend, called me up and wanted to meet on sunday for lunch. When I arived he had a huge smile on his face and had presented to me his son Joe's crossbow. Joe was a very good friend of mine in high school and played a huge role in my interest of hunting. Joe is no longer with us, he was killed in a farming accident in the summer of 2005, the beginning of our senior year. This particular farm that I hunt was Joe's favorite location, also the first place Joe and I ever hunted together. Spending so much time in these woods really keeps the memory of a great friend alive. So to be able to hunt in this speacial place and to be hunting with his bow really brought a meaning to this hunt.

I spent the first half on Monday October 10 chasing down arrows, parts and sighting in the bow. Finally I was ready, temperatures were terrible but I was still excited for an afternoon hunt! Temperatures topping 80 degrees and winds out of the east I elected to choose a different stand location on the west side of the old, thick, grown up pasture. I hauled in my climber and set up for the evening. In the stand and ready by 2 pm, much of the afternoon past and nothing. Finally I saw movement around 5:30 pm, it was definitely a deer and definitely a buck. The deer stood and worked a rub which later turned out to be a fencepost! after about 15 minutes the deer came into range for a clear shot at 30 yards, a well placed shot right to the heart had him down within 30 yards. After I calmed down, I sat there in my tree realizing what had just happened. The memories that came racing through my head of an old friend, the days we had spent together goofing around in class, the hunts we had experienced. Truly a great way to remeber a friend.

After a short recovery I arrived at a deer that was much larger than I had thought from my tree, always a pleasant surprise. Most hunters have experienced ground shrinkage at one point, as have I, and this was just the opposite! 

The deer green scored at 163" gross, 158 3/8" net. He had an inside spread of 21 4/8", I weighed him on a big game scale, Im not sure of accuracy on these scales but it is brand new, his dressed weight was right at 240 lbs. This is definitely a hunt I will never forget!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great story and deer! Congrats!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great deer, Your friend would be proud!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man dmgonfishin55 that thing is a beast!!!! Great story & Great buck Hope you got him in Licking,we have some real bruits here.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BuckEyeBigBuck13 said:


> He was 301 lbs before being gutted!


man im in awe of all these bucks, great job everyone... BUT 301 lbs. DAYUM!! i dont think ive ever even see a 300 pound whitetail.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks, I guess I forgot to say it was in licking, the flat country of licking. Which is weird because I live in the hills but travel to the flats to hunt. I just feel it's s edge with the wind


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sad to say my season is over but I am thrilled about the reason. Dropped this deer at 8:02am on 10/29/11 in Medina County. I have never seen this deer throughout the few years I've been hunting this particular wooded property. The small parcel borders many acres of farm land with both crops and woods. This guy came in to check a large bean field of which I was hunting. He was by himself and was the only deer I saw for the hour and a half I was on stand. I didn't have any scent or bait out. I dropped him in his tracks at 18 yards with my bow. This is by far the largest deer I have and possibly ever will harvest. Frankly, I am tickled to death that it actually happened. I have put in lots of time and effort over the years both in and out of the woods for this guy. 

I haven't had him officially scored yet. Honestly, I don't really care. The most important score I got was when I called my dad (who taught me to hunt and fish) and told him. He was shaving and dropped what he was doing to come and help drag him out and take pictures. I can't upload them for some reason. This is the only one that works. Enjoy!


----------



## kzaph23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Got my new crossbow 11/14/11. Sighted it in that friday, was in the woods saturday morning. Went in about 6:45, then is started getting daylight and it was about 30 min then i seen a deer across the feild from me in a little strip of woodn in between the feild and the creek. As i watched i seen a doe cross the feild over to the right of me then i seen the buck following right behind. I turned around hoping she would lead him right behind me to get a shot. As i sat i heard her coming. There was a little window to shoot cause of the trees and such. Then the doe walked right where i wanted then the buck was right behind. I was shaking so bad i dont know how i took the shot. But i did, and hit high on the rib cage. Hit lungs and spinal cord. Drop in his tracks, never moved. Rough gross score is 211 2/8 so far. Havent had it officially scored yet.


----------



## kzaph23 (Nov 21, 2011)

Actual score is 203 3/8. Net 197 3/8.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

K23 That is truly an amazing buck!! Love the character and choc. rack. Congrats..


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

kzaph23 said:


> Actual score is 203 3/8. Net 197 3/8.


Definitely a stud! Love the mass too! Congrats on a super deer!


----------



## Suchland17 (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been after this buck for 3 seasons, I've been close . . . but no cigar, each of the last two years. I'd almost given up on this year, it seems the rut may have been a little later or maybe it was just all of the unharvested corn fields but I hadn't seen much. But on November 17th right at 5:00pm I was able to get a 29 yard shot at him with my Parker compound bow and Rage broadhead. I thought I may have hit a little high, so since it was 25 degrees that night, we decided to leave him until morning. My dad and brother came over to help track and I kept my son out of Kindergarten the next day to help us. After tracking about 150 yards with very little sign, I could see the buck's white belly laying in some tall weeds about 35 yards away. I told my son to start looking for antlers, ears and white bellies all around us. After about 15 seconds of searching, he started to jump around and said, "DAD! I see a white belly!! He's over there!!!" To be able to have my 5 year old son, my dad and one of my brothers there when we found him made the moment all that much more memorable. As you can see from the last photo - he was pretty excited!

People who don't hunt . . . . don't know what they're missing! 

I'm no scoring expert - but we rough scored him at 160. My taxidermist also claims to not be an expert - scored him at 145 4/8. Score is not that important too me, the memory is.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Suchland17 said:


> People who don't hunt . . . . don't know what they're missing!
> 
> Score is not that important too me, the memory is.


Absolutely! The look on that youngster's face is priceless! Congrat's on a great deer and that license plate is pretty neat too


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm guessing that beer can by the tire in the last pic was a celebratory beer?


----------



## Suchland17 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snook said:


> Absolutely! The look on that youngster's face is priceless! Congrat's on a great deer and that license plate is pretty neat too


Thanks Snook! He's still talking about it!!!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Suchland17 said:


> People who don't hunt . . . . don't know what they're missing!


I completely agree! Great buck and an even better story!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Fairfield County
November 10, 2011

I had been hunting for almost a solid week without seeing a shooter, probbaly only saw 5 different deer all week. Less then 30 minutes after they started picking the corn field above me this guy walked in to 12 yards before I saw him.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Snatcher- do his main beams cross?! If so I want to see a straight on pic of that if they are close. Cool lookin deer!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I can fit three fingers between the beams. The CD containing other pictures is at work, if I remember to bring it home tomorrow I will upload a few more. I shot an offspring of this deer last year also.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be waiting patiently


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Buck was harvested on 12/26/2011 in Pike County Ohio. Have many trail cam pictures of the deer. A buddy and myself hunted the deer hard during rut and gun seasons with no success. The first time the buck was seen in person was on 12/26. Buck was taken with a compound bow.


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

Beauty.Thats the way I do it,Pick the biggest one and stay on him till he's down or season over.I've ate some buck tags but it sure is fun.Does are better on the table anyways.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

scouted this guy since beginning of summer...





































shot him on the second day of gun season (november 29, 2011) around 4:45 p.m. in columbiana county.

mossberg 20 gauge pump, hornady sst sabot, 40 yard shot.











if your interested in the full story, heres the link: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=188517


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminder, we stop taking submissions at midnight Sunday (2/5/2012). A voting poll will be posted on Monday, and in a week someone will be awarded some SWEET binos courtesy of Vanguard!!

Good luck to all, and by the looks of it it's going to be close!!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool hunter did you shoot the buck or did someone else shoot it... In the story it is never mentioned about who harvested it... There is no I shot it or any thing...


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, I shot the buck. Going to have it up at the deer and turkey expo in March. I'll attach a picture of the mount. Its not quite finished. Harvested with my compound bow at 30 yds.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrat's!!! The way you posted it made it sound a little different. I will be there and hope to see your bruiser!


----------

